# We must all eat a peck of dust before death



## Lamb67

We must all eat a peck of dust before death.

Modius pulveris nobis omnibus edendus ante mortem est.

I am very certain I got it right, but any suggestion is apprieciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## Starfrown

It seems grammatically sound to me.


----------



## Joca

Nos oportet omnes ante mortem modium pulveris esse.


----------



## Cagey

Joca said:


> Nos oportet omnes ante mortem modium pulveris edere.


I think you want _edere_ (to eat) rather than _esse_.  It would be grammatical, but has a slightly different meaning: We use _oportet_ is when we mean something is the proper thing to do. Lamb67's version had a greater sense of necessity.


----------



## Joca

Cagey said:


> I think you want _edere_ (to eat) rather than _esse_. It would be grammatical, but has a slightly different meaning: We use _oportet_ is when we mean something is the proper thing to do. Lamb67's version had a greater sense of necessity.


 
But *esse* means to eat as well, doesn't it? As far as I know, both - edere and esse - are correct. 

I chose the "oportet" construction because it appeared simpler, but you may be right about the real meaning. My mistake. Mea culpa.

*Necesse est* could be another possibility, though.


----------



## Cagey

> But *esse* means to eat as well, doesn't it? As far as I know, both - edere and esse - are correct.


You are right.  I lost track of that.  

I think "_necesse est_" is a good suggestion, though Lamb67 may be practicing passive periphrastics and so prefer that construction.


----------

